# mesh tape???



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I was trying to make a funny...Dens is a solid fiberglass "paper" that replaces the traditional paper no? If it was just mesh it would probably crack and crumble when nailed.
> 
> Just kinda makes sense to join plaster/paper boards together with plaster and paper no?


You are absolutely correct. DensArmor has a fiberglass coating, not mesh. I was only referring to the fiberglass properties.

Outside of a bathroom, it's only paper used but I don't really have an issue with that as I no longer am remodeling. However, in a bathroom, since I don't use paper anywhere else, it's fiberglass mesh tape over the fiberglass-faced drywall. Bedding coat is done with Durabond 45 (brown bag). 2nd and if needed, final coat are with DensArmor Cote.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Outside of a bathroom, it's only paper used but I don't really have an issue with that as I no longer am remodeling. However, in a bathroom, since I don't use paper anywhere else, it's fiberglass mesh tape over the fiberglass-faced drywall. Bedding coat is done with Durabond 45 (brown bag). 2nd and if needed, final coat are with DensArmor Cote.


Fiberglass gets fiberglass paper gets paper. :thumbsup: I like your logic.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> in a bathroom, since I don't use paper anywhere else


I use paper in the bthrm regardless what is on the walls, quite regularly in fact.

Sorry guys, bored here. Sometimes, I wish I had a day job. I don't think this comedy thing is going to pan out. (no pun intended)


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

I too only use paper in the bathroom, fiberglass hurts my fanny :laughing:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You are absolutely correct. DensArmor has a fiberglass coating, not mesh. I was only referring to the fiberglass properties.
> 
> Outside of a bathroom, it's only paper used but I don't really have an issue with that as I no longer am remodeling. However, in a bathroom, since I don't use paper anywhere else, it's fiberglass mesh tape over the fiberglass-faced drywall. Bedding coat is done with Durabond 45 (brown bag). 2nd and if needed, final coat are with DensArmor Cote.


Thanks, you made my point for me. You use mesh and durabond for tubs. If you use durabond and NO mesh for the tubs, you will recieve the same results, cheaper, and save yourself some time


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Axecutioner-B said:


> I too only use paper in the bathroom, fiberglass hurts my fanny :laughing:


I hope you wash your hands after using mesh tape!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Thanks, you made my point for me. You use mesh and durabond for tubs. If you use durabond and NO mesh for the tubs, you will recieve the same results, cheaper, and save yourself some time


So...Mesh has to be used with hot mud....but you get the same result without using the mesh in the first place? Just hot mud?

I'm no drywaller but when I worked for an AV retailer I had to change the store displays, which always required a few drywall patches. If we had a few days we would use paper-tape and regular compound but if it had to be done in a day we would just slap on some hot mud no tape. I don't ever remember one of those patches failing.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

BuildersII said:


> I hope you wash your hands after using mesh tape!


I was told it was less prone to tearing. Always a drawback just when you think you have a really good solution.:sad:


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> So...Mesh has to be used with hot mud....but you get the same result without using the mesh in the first place? Just hot mud?
> 
> I'm no drywaller but when I worked for an AV retailer I had to change the store displays, which always required a few drywall patches. If we had a few days we would use paper-tape and regular compound but if it had to be done in a day we would just slap on some hot mud no tape. I don't ever remember one of those patches failing.


I don't know the answer to everything either, BUT I did spend a night at the Holiday Inn Exspress!!!

Mesh has absolotuely no strength or ridigity too it. It can not and does not add to the stability of the wall, it MOVES with the wall. Therfore,, it can not add anything to the equation, other than it makes people FEEL like they taped the job.:thumbup:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

If you read on the label of mesh tape is says must be used with setting type joint compound. That being said, it isnt as strong in the sense of it moving as stated before. I just finished up a commerical build out of a retail space under a parking garage. We used 3" deflection track on the ceiling as it moves as the cars drive across. On 3 seams of one of the walls we were behind due to the electricians/fire alarm guys holding up hanging the board. On those seams I mesh taped and 20'd it. All three seams cracked. Anyways, I use it all the time to patch walls.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> I don't know the answer to everything either, BUT I did spend a night at the Holiday Inn Exspress!!!
> 
> Mesh has absolotuely no strength or ridigity too it. It can not and does not add to the stability of the wall, it MOVES with the wall. Therfore,, it can not add anything to the equation, other than it makes people FEEL like they taped the job.:thumbup:


Rebar is loose and flimsy before they pour concrete over it, and it does wonders :w00t:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Rebar is loose and flimsy before they pour concrete over it, and it does wonders :w00t:


Try using the steel kind its a lot stiffer. :laughing:

I think someone should do a test and mud a joint with and without fiberglass and test the strength.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

BuildersII said:


> Rebar is loose and flimsy before they pour concrete over it, and it does wonders :w00t:


Yeah, I've heard that one before too. Rebar is added to concrete to give it elasticity (tensil strenght), not to prevent it from cracking. Concrete cracks even with rebar, controll joints are neccasary to prevent the APPERANCE of cracks, it keeps the cracks below the control joints.

You can hang dura-rock, tape it with mesh, brown coat it, then finish coat it with EIF stucco, and the joints will crack in under a week. :thumbsup: Try it if you want to know the truth about mesh


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

There is some strength to mud taped with mesh. Example: try cutting thru some meshed mud with a sheetrock saw, it is strong!!
I think the thing that gives mesh a bad rap is the fact the it will allow a small crack before the movement catches on the cross matting of the mesh & mesh doesnt have a second layer of protection to hide small cracks like paper taping does. There can be a crack behind the top layer of a paper taped joint but you just cant see it. I think paper has more elasticity to it also, so its less likely to crack because it can shift some if it needs to before cracking. I have seen big ol cracked paper tape joints, i have one in my house lol !! It has been here since before i moved in.

The rebar/concrete arguement is a decent arguement IMO. Another would be chicken wire for stucco, same concept IMO


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

th biggest issue with mesh tape is that the pros have to do more steps less money than if you were able to use taping tools. why the pros hate it so much. cant grab the tools and run ...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had too many joints break even when using setting mud. Too risky for my liking. Confidence issue with me.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

Take mesh tape and paper tape and join two pieces of drywall. then try and break them apart. The paper tape holds much better.


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

Fast and easy makes a quick buck...Rome was not built in a day, but it has stood the test of time, so why use mesh when your reputation is on the line and paper has proven to be a perfect method?

Mesh is weak...its used for speed and I personally have seen it crack time and time again, so I stay with the proven method and my rep stands strong...I dont have to LIE to the customer and say the house movement has caused the issue or come up with any other lame excuses.

Not all New products are a better solution...find what works and get good at it....If it's mesh for you and you know what to do with it to make it last, then keep it going...If you always used paper and it keeps the work coming in, then why change?

I like paper...I like mud behind the paper for extra strength which bonds well and joins it like a weld on steel...Mesh with glue is not a permanent bond like a weld, so it makes sence to me that paper is the answer


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Angus,
Is it just me, or is the job of moderator putting the years on you? That photo of you is "reeling in the years".
Steve



angus242 said:


> You are absolutely correct. DensArmor has a fiberglass coating, not mesh. I was only referring to the fiberglass properties.
> 
> Outside of a bathroom, it's only paper used but I don't really have an issue with that as I no longer am remodeling. However, in a bathroom, since I don't use paper anywhere else, it's fiberglass mesh tape over the fiberglass-faced drywall. Bedding coat is done with Durabond 45 (brown bag). 2nd and if needed, final coat are with DensArmor Cote.


----------



## geospec (May 23, 2009)

We have used both mesh and paper tape to repair cracks and on new construction: and none of them works well. If you use hot mud, the repaired joint is stronger (not everlasting). Our procedure is to used mesh tape with hot mud. Let it dry and re-coat the joint with regular joint compound (as many as two coats). If the foundation is moving, you better walk away and look for a new job!


----------

